
The Binge Breaker - paloaltokid
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/11/the-binge-breaker/501122/?single_page=true
======
crawfordcomeaux
If anyone's interested in discussing this approach to things, Joe Edelman's
made a couple of talks about what he refers to as Empowering Design (first two
links here: [http://nxhx.org/](http://nxhx.org/))

He's made a prototype chrome extension of the app he describes in the second
talk, which is designed to collect people's reasons for using things & their
thoughts/feelings around those reasons. Here's the github and gitter:
[https://github.com/livable/reasons](https://github.com/livable/reasons)
[https://gitter.im/livablemedia/reasons](https://gitter.im/livablemedia/reasons)

